# Micro Scalextric 2010 releases



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is an image of one of the LMP-esque cars from the new power champions set:


Not the best photo in the world but if you would like to see the rest I will resize them and post them as well...


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah, the 2 post rule, forgot about that


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I'd like to see the rest...:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Please, post the rest & name the cars! :thumbsup: Thanks ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats pretty sharp


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

More:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

One more:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Detail looks much better in those shots of the front. Nice.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The blue car is really nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Although the microscx are big and goofy, they look sweet.

I just ordered the 2 bond set cars and can't wait to see what they really look like!!!

These are a must have I think.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

chopchange said:


> One more:


Can they really run side by side on this track?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

IMHO, the car comes closest to matching the LolaB09 coupe. Here's the Mazda engined B09/86:

http://www.mg-lola.com/mazdalola.htm

And here is the Judd engined B09/60 which has the scoup on the roof:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanchula/4449387979/in/photostream/

The Aston Martin engined B09/60 ran a lot in Europe but this has a very different nose treatment:

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/4024/Lola-Aston-Martin-B09-60.html 

Anyway, I think the Lola was the inspiration for the Micro Scaley versus the other front line coupe, the Peugeot 908:

http://www.automobilesreview.com/auto-news/peugeot-908-hdi-fap-24h-le-mans/22607/

I'm just saying... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Now I remember!

Looks an awful lot like Pete Makay's Odyssey lexans from a couple years back.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

By jove William, you are spot on! Sir Dennis Eaton Hogg and I were at Thruxton for a taping of Top Gear when they were putting the Oddyssey through it's paces. Had it on a Micro Scaley chassis. Stig really was giving it the stick I dare say! Good eye, William. Good eye... :freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:



Since you all can't stop by for candy, I offer a bit o' silliness... LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> By jove William, you are spot on! Sir Dennis Eaton Hogg and I were at Thruxton for a taping of Top Gear when they were putting the Oddyssey through it's paces. Had it on a Micro Scaley chassis. Stig really was giving it the stick I dare say! Good eye, William. Good eye... :freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:
> 
> 
> Since you all can't stop by for candy, I offer a bit o' silliness... LOL


Oh let me guess...Although record lap times were acheived; she were DQ'ed by Constable Bottom Tooth of the Livery Police!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh let me guess...Although record lap times were acheived; she were DQ'ed by Constable Bottom Tooth of the Livery Police!


Actually the DQ came from Technical Branch Inspector Simon Sed. He noted that the Motul decal on the bonnet was 1/64th in left of center so it was a fair cop...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, the chassis had BBS wheels when it clearly they should have been Speedline to be correct... LOL


----------

